# Albino Goodness, Featuring Tonya! :)



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

By request, I've decided to start a thread of Tonya pics. The frequency of updates to this thread will, of course, depend mainly on how cooperative she is. 

I took this one the other day. Shortly after this was taken, my sweats swallowed her whole. :lol:

[attachment=2:2lodybls]Tonya 1 (2).JPG[/attachment:2lodybls]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
She always protests when it's time to soak her feet, but all is forgotten when it comes time to dry off. Is that a little smile I see?

[attachment=1:2lodybls]Tonya 2 (2).JPG[/attachment:2lodybls]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This was taken right before she made a bee-line for my shoulder, leaving prezzies all the way... :roll:

[attachment=0:2lodybls]Tonya 5 (2).JPG[/attachment:2lodybls]


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Awe she is a cutie


----------



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

Yup! She's my spoiled brat... :lol: 

Hey, I love Hazel's blog! It's funny and very well written. Please continue with it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a little stunner, love them albinos!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she looks so sweet! I just love her ruby eyes!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. I have a soft spot for albinos.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl. She sure loves her blankets!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful and that does totally look like a smile in that pic


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Her eye look so cool.... OMG I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

Guys, if she could read (or had a better grasp of human-speak) I'm sure her head would be bigger than her wheel!


----------



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

I caught an unusual opportunity tonight. Instead of her butt sticking out from behind her wheel, she had her head stuck out. 

[attachment=0:2usz4qi3]Behind Wheel.jpg[/attachment:2usz4qi3]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am loving all your pictures! Tonya is so cute! I am falling in love with albinos. Such a little cutie!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

She's so gorgeous. One day, I may adopt an albino. I don't think it'd be very popular with the general public, though. People are very closed-minded. :roll:


----------



## AnimeMutt (May 2, 2011)

PJM said:


> I am loving all your pictures! Tonya is so cute! I am falling in love with albinos. Such a little cutie!


Thanks! I think she's getting a bit better with the camera. She actually "allows" a few shots here and there. Of course, she's also very good at letting me know she's had enough... lol



ProjectParanoia said:


> She's so gorgeous. One day, I may adopt an albino. I don't think it'd be very popular with the general public, though. People are very closed-minded. :roll:


I read somewhere (most likely on these forums) that albinos are hard to find homes for (and sell for less money) because a lot of people are freaked out by the eyes. I've only had one person freaked out by her, but it wasn't because she was an albino. She just found having a hedgehog for a pet to be repulsive. Perhaps I'm getting a bit off track, but I have to agree with you - many people are indeed closed-minded. Some more than others...


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

She is so cuuuute! Awh. I want to get an Albino, after I get the hang of having one hedgie  I should be getting mine soon, like this Thursday! But she is very cute, and I like the Albinos a lot because they look really clean, and they seem so sweet!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> She's so gorgeous. One day, I may adopt an albino. I don't think it'd be very popular with the general public, though. People are very closed-minded. :roll:


Ive taken Mumm-Ra to Petco and Petsmart with me a few times (mid-day not many other people) and they all love he's albino lol. The people who used to have him messed with his sleep cycle so he's up all day and sleeps at night...


----------

